# B2 Tower (MAG residence)



## Philip81 (Dec 21, 2014)

I' m planning to buy a 2 bedroom in B2 Tower (called MAG Residence) in Al Reem next month.

Any feedback? What do you think about quality of materials? Maintenance?
What about Paragon Bay mall? Will be completed one day??


----------

